# Oak trunk bark is splitting/peeling..???



## Jace (Oct 23, 2008)

Is this a lightning strike? It looks like it to me, but it doesn't go all the way to the ground.
Tree foliage shows no sign of decline yet.
Base of trunk doesn't have a split in the bark, I was just showing the "moss" or whatever it is. Sorry, the pictures aren't the greatest. Thought overwatering might possibly have caused the algea or moss or whatever, but theres no sprinklers or anything on it. What think ye?


----------



## treeseer (Oct 23, 2008)

Jace said:


> Is this a lightning strike? It looks like it to me, but it doesn't go all the way to the ground.


how far up does it go?


----------



## Jace (Oct 24, 2008)

treeseer said:


> how far up does it go?



I only noticed it going up about 30', on a 60' tree. I'll take a much closer look tomorrow, and see if it goes higher.


----------



## Jace (Oct 27, 2008)

Its peeling in only 2 places that I saw. Both approx. 5-8' lengths. Doesn't go to very top that I can see.

1.) 7' up from ground (2nd photo)
2.) Approx. 23' up from ground (1st photo)
3.) Also tho, 1 small one about 2" tall that is 1/4 dia. to the right of bottom major "peeling" area.

The (main 2) bark peeling areas are not in line w/ eachother, they are about 1/3 of tree dia. apart from lining up vertically. They also do not seem to connect to eachother as in a common strike that I have ever seen. Therefore, I have trouble believing its a lightning strike. The crown foliage has very little dead. I'm thinking of doing a soil analysis. Any comments or advice??? More pictures??


----------



## treeseer (Oct 27, 2008)

iron deficiency causes yellowish leaves; can it cause split bark too?

Oak trunk picture shows a rock or a root up against the trunk--which is it?


----------



## Jace (Oct 27, 2008)

treeseer said:


> iron deficiency causes yellowish leaves; can it cause split bark too?
> 
> Oak trunk picture shows a rock or a root up against the trunk--which is it?



Not that I'm aware of.
Rock.


----------

